# amplifier have trouble



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello everyone
I have onkyo home theater 3505
But now it's have problem. Sound come for only few seconds and then sound mute. And after few minutes sound come again but only for few seconds. Anyone help me for this issue. Sorry for my English, it's not good.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would start with checking all your cables first.


----------

